# interior plastic trim



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

got a garage full of polishes glazes etc but not much for the interior plastic trim

washed all the plastic today but could do with a bit of a spruce up

any ideas whats best to use


----------



## ImolaTT (Jul 5, 2009)

Hi 
try aerospace 303 great for all plastic gives it a nice matt finish not shiny.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I use MR Sheen been using it for years


----------



## Kanikuman (May 13, 2010)

I can also recommend Aerospace 303 Protectant. It is fantastic for the exterior trim, such as the plastic below the windscreen and all rubber seals, but works wonders inside too. Just wipe it on with a cloth, work it in and do a final pass with a clean side of the cloth. It provides UV protection to plastics which will help prevent fading. Top stuff!


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

Kanikuman said:


> I can also recommend Aerospace 303 Protectant. It is fantastic for the exterior trim, such as the plastic below the windscreen and all rubber seals, but works wonders inside too. Just wipe it on with a cloth, work it in and do a final pass with a clean side of the cloth. It provides UV protection to plastics which will help prevent fading. Top stuff!


aerospace 303 it is then

thanks everyone


----------

